# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  очень прошу помощи!!!!

## Julenka

у родителей юбилей свадьбы 30лет(жемчужная)-15июля,очень бы хотелось стихотворение-поздравлялку!!!!кто сможет,помогите,откликнитесь!!!!заранее всех благодарю,ведь есть добрые люди!!!!! :Aga:  
Skrip.julia@mail.ru[IMG]http://s13.******info/501374734254a9930cfee1947e5cae36.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Julenka*,
 Бок о бок Вы уже давно,
 По жизни в радости, любви шагая,
 Отметив свадьбы серебро,
 Жемчужную теперь встречая
 И поздравленья принимая,
 Вы вспомните все эти годы,
 От свадьбы день за днём считая.
 Мелькают радости, невзгоды.
 Но...  вместе Вы уж 30 лет!
 Ещё раз столько Вам желаем
 Пройти по жизни! - Вам букет
 Из этих строк и... ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!

----------


## Julenka

спасибочки огромное.здорово!!!![IMG]http://s12.******info/01c31b6f91b905bc001ca8d2ed13d6ff.gif[/IMG]

----------

